# We paddled the Willow Creek yesterday



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

We dropped in at Kinde Road & paddled through to Huron City. We had an eleven year old kayak 1st timer accompanying her father. Faith did a super job on her maiden run with her new kayak and Al (father) was grinning ear to ear. The weather was exceptional, wildlife was around every turn. We need rain, water levels are getting down a bit. Usually big spring snow thaws & heavy rains create action packed running without bumping hidden boulders.
Definitely the best spring & fall river in Huron county.


----------

